# Anyone else pregnant with their 3rd Girl?



## Bats11

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone here is pregnant with their 3rd girl.

Im super excited to be able to shop pink, pink, pink actually im setting up her nursery with the colour purple, my girls & i saw a beautiful purple & pink cot sheet set butterfly theme & we said before we knew what we were having, that this would be the set we would buy & now we can.

Anyway i could go on and on, so if there's anyone else in the same boat as me, lets chat x


----------



## TigerLady

The New Wife is -- here is her journal.

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...sing-my-beautiful-girls-another-girl-way.html


----------



## InVivoVeritas

We're Team Yellow so I don't know yet, but I'm hoping so!

My girls are 13 and 10 and they're fantastic. I'd love another girl to add to the family, we've even got a perfect girl's name picked out. I'm trying to keep an open mind about this one being a boy, but it's difficult.

You're so lucky to have another girl on the way.


----------



## Bats11

Hey Invevoveritis, welcome!

Thank you, i call it my triple treat, my daughters are 9 & 7 & i adore them! They both wanted a sister & i always knew i would have 3 girls, im one of 4 girls myself & it wad awsome growing up, i had the best childhood & we are all still very close & when we get together we have a blast!!

You never know you may have another gorgeous girl on the way or a beautiful blue bundle, either way its your family unit that is the most important thing in this world.

I can now say my family is complete!


----------



## Bats11

Thanks Tigerlady i will go visit Newwife's journal x


----------



## Ems77

InVivoVeritas said:


> We're Team Yellow so I don't know yet, but I'm hoping so!
> 
> My girls are 13 and 10 and they're fantastic. I'd love another girl to add to the family, we've even got a perfect girl's name picked out. I'm trying to keep an open mind about this one being a boy, but it's difficult.
> 
> You're so lucky to have another girl on the way.

Oh wow, my DD#1 will be 14 in May (13 now):haha: and DD#2 will be 10 in April. Our LO's are all very close in age 

I though, have had my team pink scan lol:haha:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

It's great having older daughters in pregnancy, they're so involved in the whole process!

Lucky you having your Team Pink scan Vaurissa. I wouldn't feel full-blown disappointment if this one was a boy, but I'd definitely prefer another girl.


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## Bats11

InVivoVeritas said:


> It's great having older daughters in pregnancy, they're so involved in the whole process!
> 
> Lucky you having your Team Pink scan Vaurissa. I wouldn't feel full-blown disappointment if this one was a boy, but I'd definitely prefer another girl.

Your so not wrong there with the older daughters being so involved, my girls have drawn up their own calendars & are marking off each day until they meet their baby sister!

Im really loving this whole experience, although sometimes i get a little anxious about having a newborn again, but they are only small for so long, so im sure i'll be ok & knowing my older girls can get themselves ready for school in the mornings is a great relief.


----------



## Bats11

Vaurissa said:


> That's what I was like too. I though for sure it was a boy because the pregnancy has been sooooo different. I was over the moon and suspicious at the same time when the tech told me at 20 weeks she was a girl. I asked her if she was sure 3 times!:haha: I never did see that unmistakable potty shot though, so while I did buy a few things, we got a 4D scan at 28 weeks to reassure me LOL. I'm settling in with it but part of me is still just amazed and a tiny part is still nervous she'll pop out with a dingle. Lol

Congrats on team pink! My pregnancy has been very similar to my girls, the only difference for me was the food cravings, but that still didnt convince me, i just knew i was having a girl! 

I was thinking about getting a 4d at 30wks, never done that with my girls, but then i sort of want to leave what she looks like as a surprise, but it would be exciting to do.


----------



## Ems77

Bats11 said:


> Congrats on team pink!

Thank you :cloud9:
I may not have done the 4D, but I just HAD to know for certain she was a girl and my doc wouldn't put in a recommendation for another 2D...:growlmad:


----------



## Bats11

Oh I see, still would have been nice to see her though!

So have you organised a nursery yet??


----------



## Ems77

Mostly, and just recently lol, we had to add another bedroom to the house so I had to wait for that to be finished to move DD#1 out of the nursery and into the new room  

My nursery is Tinkerbell. It's a toddler bed set, bought a bumper separate. It was less expensive than any of the crib sets and I love the purple color that is in all the stuff. We bought curtains, a foam puzzle floor thing and a night light in addition so far to the bedding. Oh, and wall stickers. How about yours?


----------



## Bats11

That sounds lovely Vaurissa!

We've converted our study room into a nursery (we have a 4 bedroom 2 storey home, so all rooms are upstairs), mine is all dark colour wooden furniture with purple/pink butterfly theme, its really gorgeous!

Im going to have her in a beautiful cradle in our bedroom till she's 6mths then put her into her own room.

Have you always planned for 3 children or was she a surprise?


----------



## Ems77

Bats11 said:


> Have you always planned for 3 children or was she a surprise?

 Love the butterfly theme idea, it was one I considered myself:thumbup:

She wasn't a surprise so much as a convincing:haha: My DH is not the father of the other two and is 6 years younger than me with no children of his own. Right around the time I hit 30 I decided I was done. I had been on depo provera for 6 years at that point and had decided to ride it out until menopause. 
Life Happens. LOL
I met DH. We got married, I got off depo and 10 months later, she was conceived. I'm older than I ever thought I'd be having a child and I am now going to be chasing children around far longer than I thought, but that's alright, my DH is seriously the best man in the world, he made this possible for himself by being who he is.


----------



## Bats11

Aww Vaurissa thats beautiful, good on you! 

I always thought i'd be done by 35, but im now 37, i never wanted my 3rd to be as close in age as my other two, so it has worked out really well for me.

Your still young enough to have another if you want, or do you feel complete with 3??


----------



## Ems77

Ohhhhhh, no, I'm definitely done. Lol. I thought I would have been celebrating my "freedom" by now (no more butt wiping, self feeding, no more babysitters etc...lol). So, I'm good with just this one  I wasn't going to go after 35, lol, DH had a cut off time, it was this month. Nine months from now I will be 35.


----------



## Bats11

I know what you mean, i know im done with 3! 

So do you have any plans for your labour?


----------



## Ems77

Yep, lots and lots of drugs! Lol. 
With the first two, my water broke and I didn't dialate. Was given pitocin and a saddle block, with my second, my left leg didn't take so they gave me an epidural as well. 
As of now, if everything goes the same, I am going to go in let them know I don't dilate and that I will need pitocin and the epidural. Hopefully push her out quickly and go home  
I don't like hospitals, I wouldn't even be going if I wasn't so pain INtolerant LOL.


----------



## Bats11

Sounds like you know what you want.

Im such a sucker when it comes to people convincing me, both labours i was convinced by my midwife that i didnt need the epi & i was doing just fine, yeah right :nope:

So this time im going to be really firm & demand an epi.

I have to agree with you, i dont like hospitals either, but maternity ward is really nice at our hospital & the food is really good, so i wouldnt mind atleast staying for 2 nights, u know have my cup of coffee & meals delivered to me, like a bit of a break:coffee:


----------



## Bats11

Vaurissa whats your due date? Do you normally go to full term?


----------



## Ems77

I admit, I should really feel it out a bit before I judge. I had the other two in Germany in a military hospital and while the labor and deliveries were smooth, the stay was horrid! Their policy is to take the baby as little as humanly possible, so you get no break and you have to try and manage in a place that doesn't have the comforts of home. Every time I had to get up and use the restroom, I had to wheel her to the nursery, go back to the bathroom ( it wasn't in the room) go back and get her and go wheel her back to the room. My hooha was sore enough without all this damn walking. In addition, I had to share the room with two other mothers and two other babies one mother snored and left her tv on when she slept and all the babies were on diff schedules... It was MISERABLE!!!!! They MADE me stay 2 days because that was their policy and I was ready to go the morning of the 2nd day bright and early and they said it had to be 48 hours I couldn't go until 5. Needless to say I lost my freaking mind on them!!!! Sooooooo therein lies the extremely long version of why I want to get in and out LOL
I am due May 10th and hoping not to go full term again. #1 was 38+1 and #2 was 38+6. Due May 22nd with 1, born on May 9th. Due May 7th with 2, born on April 29th.:haha: My body likes to get preg in August.... Lol

How early and/or late were your other two?


----------



## Bats11

Aww you poor woman, no wonder you couldnt wait to leave.

With my first daughter i went to 39wks & with my second daughter i went to 40wks, so im asuming i'll go to full term with this baby.

Wow you really do like falling pregnant in August! My first was conceived in April & my second in May, so their birthdays are Jan & Feb & this little angel is due on the 28th of June!

Are your daughters excited about having a little sister? My girls cant wait, im sure they will be like little mother hens!


----------



## Ems77

DD#2 lives with her father in Wisconsin, honestly I haven't seen her a whole lot and up until fairly recently have dealt with that pain by not talking about her... So now you know about that little detail of my life...:blush:

DD#1 is excited yes, but she also is a teen and has her own things going on, so she isn't chomping at the bit or anything, she's pretty chill about it. She was the first today to actually 'play' with the baby. It was really awesome, the way the baby was responding to her, she hasn't done that yet with anyone else  DD was very excited about that! They went on for about a half an hour. 

Where do you live? I'm in th US, near Seattle.


----------



## Bats11

Im sorry to hear that Vaurissa but thank you for sharing it with me , I hope she knows how painful it is for you.

Yes I can understand about your teenage daughter, how cute she was playing with bubs, I have 2 teenage neice's who have a baby half sister, but they do adore her.

I live in Australia!! We are far apart, aren't we??


----------



## JadeEmChar

Ive just had my 3rd girl :) and live in Aust too. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Ems77

Wow yeah! Quite the hop, skip and jump. Lol 

Up late here, feel like I can't sleep right anymore:nope: that's in addition to the (still) nausea and heartburn. Man I hope these next 5 weeks until full term pass quickly so that I can start doing things to evict her lol.


----------



## Bats11

JadeEmChar said:


> Ive just had my 3rd girl :) and live in Aust too. Where abouts are you?

Hi there, welcome!

Congratulations with your new baby girl! How exciting, how has it been so far?

Im in NSW, how about you?


----------



## Bats11

Vaurissa said:


> Wow yeah! Quite the hop, skip and jump. Lol
> 
> Up late here, feel like I can't sleep right anymore:nope: that's in addition to the (still) nausea and heartburn. Man I hope these next 5 weeks until full term pass quickly so that I can start doing things to evict her lol.

Im with you on that one, i havent been sleeping very well, i wake up to go toilet then i find it hard to fall back asleep grrr

Wow 5wks left, not long at all!


----------



## Ems77

Nope, 5 weeks is not too terribly long, however, not many babies come at 37 weeks:nope:and I have a feeling she is not going to be any different. I am hoping she at least takes enough after her sisters to come during the 38th week though.... THAT would be nice. :haha:


----------



## Bats11

Yeah i was saying that to my sister the other day, as long as i make it to 37wks, i'll be happy, atleast then your classed as full term, i have a feeling i'll go earlier this time, i hope im wrong.

Ive been getting so tired in the afternoons lately, im sure its because of the broken sleep through the night.


----------



## NickyNack

I'm onto my fourth girl now lol. X


----------



## Bats11

NickyNack said:


> I'm onto my fourth girl now lol. X

Aww your girls are just gorgeous!

Congratulations with your fourth baby girl, I would love four girls, Im the youngest of four girls and it was awsome growing up and even today we are best friends.

So how's this pregnancy been for you?

p.s We are done though, no more children for us.


----------



## Bats11

NickyNack we are only one week difference!


----------



## Ems77

You mentioned you have a feeling you'll go earlier this time, but you hope not? Most women get tired of being preggs and want to go early... Any reason you're hoping not to?


----------



## Bats11

The only reason is because I just want her to be full term and not premature, I want to be able to take her home after the 3 day stay.


----------



## NickyNack

I've never went prematurely but I have the feeling I will this time - its strange huh!!

Pregnancy has been fine so far, I'm usually one of the lucky ones, minimal sickness and symptoms. I tend to get huge though as I am now, then my SPD flares up. It's bad just now but hopefully I can waddle through :)

Ahh we want more - if hubby had his way we would be going all the way up to twelve lol. I'm drawing the line at five or six. It's me that has to carry them all!! Lol

How's you?


----------



## Bats11

Neither have i, first daughter was 39wks, second daughter 40wks, but ive got a feeling this time, dont know why, maybe cause im older & more worried??

I did get nausea not till 6wks though & it was afternoon sickness & have had really bad lower back pain which has settled down now thanks to my osteopath, i carry really low & all belly & i also got gestational diabetes with this pregnancy, its diet controlled with an evening insulin injection, its under control which is good.

So how excited are your other girls?

My girls cant wait to meet their baby sister Anabelle.

So you think you will have more children?


----------



## TigerLady

NickyNack said:


> I'm onto my fourth girl now lol. X

Sorry for the hijack! NickyNack, your girls are _gorgeous!!!!_ And I love love their names, especially the eldest 2! :flower:


----------



## NickyNack

Bats11 said:


> Neither have i, first daughter was 39wks, second daughter 40wks, but ive got a feeling this time, dont know why, maybe cause im older & more worried??
> 
> I did get nausea not till 6wks though & it was afternoon sickness & have had really bad lower back pain which has settled down now thanks to my osteopath, i carry really low & all belly & i also got gestational diabetes with this pregnancy, its diet controlled with an evening insulin injection, its under control which is good.
> 
> So how excited are your other girls?
> 
> My girls cant wait to meet their baby sister Anabelle.
> 
> So you think you will have more children?

Pretty much definitely, as long as no mishaps with this birth ( I'm vbac'ing so very very small chance of hysterectomy)
The eldest is excited but Niamh has just been through it not long ago with our one yr old lol. 



TigerLady said:


> NickyNack said:
> 
> 
> I'm onto my fourth girl now lol. X
> 
> Sorry for the hijack! NickyNack, your girls are _gorgeous!!!!_ And I love love their names, especially the eldest 2! :flower:Click to expand...

Aw thank you so much, I happen to agree with you lol

I picked the eldest two's names and hubby picked the youngests name - I've picked the name Scarlett but only because he refused the name Mia :(


----------



## Bats11

Went out for a coffee & raisen toast with my sister this morning, she has a 6mth old baby girl this to is her 3rd daughter her other 2 are 20 & 18yrs this baby is with a new relationship, she's so cute, i just cant wait to hold my baby & be pushing her in a pram, gosh time is going so quick, before we know it we will be giving birth.


----------



## Ems77

Bats11 said:


> The only reason is because I just want her to be full term and not premature, I want to be able to take her home after the 3 day stay.

That makes sense, I do too. I'm hoping to escape with her in under 12 hours :winkwink:


----------



## Ems77

Bats11 said:


> Went out for a coffee & raisen toast with my sister this morning, she has a 6mth old baby girl this to is her 3rd daughter her other 2 are 20 & 18yrs this baby is with a new relationship, she's so cute, i just cant wait to hold my baby & be pushing her in a pram, gosh time is going so quick, before we know it we will be giving birth.

That sounds similar to mine, being 14 and 10 lol


----------



## Bats11

Vaurissa said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> The only reason is because I just want her to be full term and not premature, I want to be able to take her home after the 3 day stay.
> 
> That makes sense, I do too. I'm hoping to escape with her in under 12 hours :winkwink:Click to expand...

You really do want to go home asap, dont you?? I can understand why you would, well i hope all goes well & you do get to go home quickly.


----------



## Bats11

Im still thinking whether to get a 4d, my daughters want me to do it, they want to see how big she is & what she looks like, i told them they can wait till she's born, but actually i think i wouldnt mind either.


----------



## Ems77

Bats11 said:


> i told them they can wait till she's born

I love it! Such a 'mom' answer:haha:


----------



## Bats11

Yes it is a real mum answer!

Went into this gorgeous childrens boutiqe, i was in heaven, the whole store was 95% full of the most gorgeous girly girl, (vintage, french) style clothing & then in this one little corner was a section of boys clothes, i thought how sad, everytime i buy something for my nephew its so so easy cause not much to choose from, but when shopping for my girls or my neices gosh i have a blast, so much fun, but im such a girly girl myself & i love shopping, although i do have the wild side to me to sometimes.


----------



## Ems77

Bats11 said:


> ... but im such a girly girl myself & i love shopping, although i do have the wild side to me to sometimes.

I am too. It kills me sometimes that my oldest is such a tomboy. But then I comfort myself by thinking, at least it's helping to keep the boys away!:haha:


----------



## Bats11

Yes it would kill me to, but you just got to let them be themselves! Ha thats funny, keeps the boys away!

My girls are real girly, with strong personalities.

Had my routine doctor appt today, im measuring at 27&1/2 weeks & her heartbeat is 135bpm was so beautiful to hear her heart beating & her head has already turned down & I said she better wait we've still got a bit to go!


----------



## Ems77

When I had my 3D at 27+5, she was already head down. We toured the hospital the other day, it was nice! Private room With a bathroom in it! I don't know what I'll do with myself lol. Yep, def have to let them be themselves, it's the best thing, making them think that being a tomboy for instance, is potentially bad for their self esteem and that's not cool, ir's hard enough just being a kid, other kids are really judgemental,lol, rhankfully most grow out of it


----------



## Bats11

Well there you go, but I guess they still have room to move around, so maybe she was head down just at that moment.

Yes kids can be very mean, they dont realise how it can affect a young child subconsiously, but this is where you can boost her confidence up by not making it a problem or an issue, you want her to be able to come up to you and say 'mum do you like this' even if its the last thing on earth you would buy, just say 'yeah thats nice' ykwim?

Just last week my youngest daughter saw these boots, I dont buy any boot if its not leather & these were vinyl and had flowers and diamantes on them, gosh they were gross, but she liked them & when she asked 'mum do you like these?' I said 'yes they're cute, but we dont need boots now & besides because they're not leather, your feet will sweat in them' & she replied 'oh yeah mum, they're not good' ha ha my tactic worked!

I cant believe im in my third and final trimester tomorrow!!

Are you nervous at all, your due so soon??


----------



## Ems77

Not too much, no (nervous about labor and delivery) I get more and more uncomfortable everyday and she is not a lazy baby, constantly kicking and such and it really hurts this time. I'm actually really anxious to get her out due to the many discomforts this time around. I have been sick the entire time this time too. I am still 11 pounds down from my pre-pregnancy weight... Sooooooo needless to say, lol, I am anxious to be un-pregnant again


----------



## Bats11

Yes I can see your point! You poor thing, but all worth it!

Ive got to say I really cant complain with this pregnancy actually all my pregnancies ive enjoyed apart from towards the end when my stomach is so huge, then im over it & just cant wait 4 baby to be out, its been smooth sailing so far, even though my sleep is starting to get to me now grrr.

I just get worried about her being big & there wont be enough time to get the epidural, fingers crossed I get that epi & fingers crossed she's not bigger then my second daughter was.


----------



## Bats11

Although my second daughtet was such a mover in my belly, yes she would constantly kick, buldge, wriggle wriggle so I can understand what you mean in that aspect, at about 7months I was ready for her to come out, but no she decided to come at 40wks ha ha!


----------



## Ems77

Bats11 said:


> Although my second daughtet was such a mover in my belly, yes she would constantly kick, buldge, wriggle wriggle so I can understand what you mean in that aspect, at about 7months I was ready for her to come out, but no she decided to come at 40wks ha ha!

Yes, needless to say, they definitely come when THEY want to! Lol 
My first pregnancy was like not even being pregnant (weighed 110 at delivery) and the second wasn't so bad either, so I really enjoyed them. This time... Grrrr, lol. Funny though, as you say, definitely worth it. I told hubby the other day (because sometimes I refer to her being evil to me lol) that when she pops out, it is going to be the cutest most beautiful form of "evil" he's ever seen in his life!!! Lol I do hope she weighs less than my second as well, she was 7,1 and I am only 5 feet tall for freakin' sake! Lol


----------



## Bats11

Yes she will look far from evil! 

My second was 4kilos, had to have an episiotomy, my poor whoo ha got 17stitches ouch!! Im slim and am 163cm tall, it literally looks like someone has put a big watermelon under my top ha ha.

Went out shopping yesterday with my sister and her baby girl who's 6&1/2 months old & I still cant believe Im going to be pushing my baby in a pram so soon! My sis was telling me how her daughter has been waking up for the past 3 nights every hour, gosh I have forgotten all of that, its going to hit me like a bomb!


----------



## Ems77

It I funny the things we forget about babies and begin to take for granted in our olders. Lack of sleep was always the thing I had the most trouble with, I need my sleep! Lol. So hubs was made fully aware of the fact that if he wanted this baby, he WOULD be the one staying up when I am tired. One of a few stipulations put forth when I agreed to get preggs at this age and after deciding I wasn't going to have anymore lol


----------



## Bats11

ha ha thats a good one! dh can wake up through the night!

Are you planning to breast feed?

I bf my elderst daughter for only 6weeks, just found it too hard, so gave up, I regret that, wish I had more positive support around me, so because of that experience I chose not to bf my second daughter & I also regret that, now this time I am so determined to bf & I will not give up & I will make sure I find positive support/help if I start to find it difficult.


----------



## Ems77

Nope. My first wouldn't latch, and I could tell she was hungry because she was fussy, so I told the hospital to get me a bottle so I could feed the poor girl; and I stuck with that. Second one, I was used to bottles, so I just used them, plan on doing the same this time. I let my second latch on one time when I was in the tub with her and they were leaking. Hurt like nothing else and curled my freakin' toes, so I decided it wasn't for me


----------



## Bats11

You are the mother so you must do what you feel is right, the one thing I do love about bottle feeding is you know they've had what they are suppose to have there's no guessing whether they had enough or not, and then you dont need to worry about feeding for the next 3-4hrs.

I had no latching issues, nipple cracking/hurting issues, nothing like that, it just consumed me, I felt like all I was doing was breast feeding, this is why I gave up, but I have been told the feeding gets shorter & quicker, this is why Im giving it another go.


----------



## ashley2pink

I'm not pregnant anymore but I have 3 girls!


----------



## Bats11

Hi Ash & welcome!

Oh how gorgeous is your baby girl! 

So hows it been so far, being a mum for the third time?

How was your labour this time?


----------



## Bats11

I went out shopping today with my girls & there was a mum next to me with her 3 boys, we were trying on shoes & she asked me if I knew what I was having & I said im having a girl & she continued to say how lucky I was & how hard it has been for her with having boys etc etc & I said to her, im sure your boys are beautiful, maybe you've just had a bad day today, her eyes just filled up with tears a complete stranger was showing how gender disappointed she was, I couldnt believe it, I asked her if she would like to go have a coffee & a talk, she said no thank you & how kind of me to ask & that she's sorry & just left, I felt so sorry for her I just wanted to give her a big hug.


----------



## Ems77

Wow! That's quite a story! I have been told on numerous occasions that boys are harder because they are a lot more rowdy among other things; but since my hubby is the oldest of two boys, I was preparing myself fully for a boy. I know that doesn't compare to her at all because I have two girls... but wow... still quite the story. I am ready for delivery NOW!!!! Every-frackin-thing hurts on my body, my tummy is always tight (the skin) and I can't stand up for long periods of time so I 'get to' ride in the mall in a wheel chair... hmph!


----------



## Bats11

Omg you made me laugh with the wheel chair comment!

Yeah I understand, you get to that point of your pregnancy & you just want bubs out, my gosh not long now vaurissa.

I bought the cutest clothes today for my baby Anabelle, oh my goodness I so cant wait for her to be here so I can dress her up & hold & kiss her all over.


----------



## Ems77

That's a pretty name  I thought about it for a min, but a family friend has a cocker spaniel with that name, so I decided there were plenty of others to choose from.  

Yeah, I ride in style. *rolls eyes* I had to drive one of those motorized ones at the grocery store the other day. Those damn things are hard to drive, kept giving myself whiplash!

Nope, not too much, hopefully less than 30 days... I am ready NOW!! LOL On top of all my other pains, today I have a sore throat too! Grrrrr:growlmad:


----------



## Bats11

Thanks, so is your baby girls name! 

Ha ha ride in style! actually the last time i was in a wheel chair was when i went to the hospital with my second dd, i was in so much pain, strong contractions & just couldnt walk anymore so i got wheeled up to the maternity ward.

Ive got such a huge appetite now, i could eat all day! Now im starting to see weight coming on, up until now ive been all belly, now its going to be belly & more!!


----------



## Ems77

I'm still a little more than belly, but I was a little more than belly to start out with! LOL. I actually lost quite a bit of weight due to being sick; that has never stopped, lightened up a little but never stopped, so I have only put 5 or 6lbs back on and am still down 10 or 11lbs from pre preg weight... let's translate that... :-D

I have lost 7.2 kilos
(lost 1.8 more briefly and was thrown in the ER and went back to the 7.2 pretty quick)
Have only put back on between 2.2 and 2.7. 

That'll give you a better idea  All and all though, I am ok with that because as I said I was over to begin with and I know she is developing right on time! We're both getting what we need; she's taking all the weight and nutrition and I am happy to let her.


----------



## Bats11

Wow Vaurissa you lost 7.2 kilos thats alot, but like you said she's growing and your more then happy to give her all your nutrients.

So far I have put on 9kilos, so I'll probably put on 3 more kilos until she's born, Im happy with that as I'll be back to my usual self in no time.

I put on 18kilos when pregnant with my first and 21kilos with my second so this time Im really happy & Im actually measuring 2wks ahead, kind of freaking out mmm


----------



## Ems77

I did around the same with the first two so I knew it was coming. However with them, the sickness died completely by 13 weeks and I put it all back on plus a little (not too much thankfully) more. With #1, I was back to normal right after delivery, the second, I kept a little. So selfishly, with this one, I am happy I have only gained about two and a half kilos back and still under what I was. As long as she's healthy, the weight loss is all good for me!!! :-D 

Reason being: I am supposed to weigh around 45.3 kilos. Before I became pregnant I was up to a whopping 63.9 O_O Hence the selfish happiness at the lack of weight gain! LMAO! 

When we toured the hospital the other day it made labor and delivery that much more real and a couple of days ago I was looking through one of my books and I was reading ahead to that part... I do declare, I am becoming a bit nervous about this....:haha:


----------



## katealim

Hello ladies I currently have 2 girls and am expecting again. Don't know what this one is yet but after 2 girls I'm betting it'll be another girl so I might as well get to know you all now! :haha:

Bats: My other 2 girls are the same as yours...9 and 7!


----------



## Bats11

Hi Katealim & welcome!

Wow our daughters are the same age, so was this little bub planned?

You never know you may have a ltl boy in there, either way congratulations! Are your girls really excited about having a baby sister or brother? What would they like to have?

ps, i have a feeling your going to have a boy actually!


----------



## Bats11

Vaurissa im nervous, i cant imagine how anxious im going to be when i know its labour time.

I really really hope i have a successful epidural labour, i really dont want to feel the pain this time.


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> Hi Katealim & welcome!
> 
> Wow our daughters are the same age, so was this little bub planned?
> 
> You never know you may have a ltl boy in there, either way congratulations! Are your girls really excited about having a baby sister or brother? What would they like to have?
> 
> ps, i have a feeling your going to have a boy actually!

Yes this little bean was planned, (just took a while to convince my DH that we needed another). My oldest daughter wants another little sister badly and my youngest is insisting it's a brother! Funny she actually gets upset if we tell her it could be a sister. :haha:


----------



## Bats11

Both my girls wanted another sister, my elderst daughter didnt have a feeling of what gender bubs was, but my youngest daughter was convinced it was a girl from the moment i told her i was pregnant, im sure she takes after me im really good with my intuition, she also was right with my 2 other sisters when they were pregnant & a friend of mine, even though she hasnt seen you im just curious to see if she can get it right without physically seeing u, so i asked her what she thought you were having & she said a boy, you've got to tell me once you know, i could start up a gender predicting site ha ha!!

My elderst daughter was not planned she was an oops, my second & now this bub were both planned.


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> Both my girls wanted another sister, my elderst daughter didnt have a feeling of what gender bubs was, but my youngest daughter was convinced it was a girl from the moment i told her i was pregnant, im sure she takes after me im really good with my intuition, she also was right with my 2 other sisters when they were pregnant & a friend of mine, even though she hasnt seen you im just curious to see if she can get it right without physically seeing u, so i asked her what she thought you were having & she said a boy, you've got to tell me once you know, i could start up a gender predicting site ha ha!!
> 
> My elderst daughter was not planned she was an oops, my second & now this bub were both planned.

Yes I will def. tell you when we find out...also could you ask your youngest to pick 7 random numbers for me...Next weeks jackpot is 50 million ya know!...:haha:


----------



## Bats11

Ha ha, but thats a good idea! I live in Australia dont think we've ever had a 50million jackpot, but then again I dont play them, mmm now you got me thinking??


----------



## Ems77

Hi Katealim:wave: Yeah the odds are in your favor that it's another girl, but you never know:haha:



Bats11 said:


> Vaurissa im nervous, i cant imagine how anxious im going to be when i know its labour time.
> I really really hope i have a successful epidural labour, i really dont want to feel the pain this time.

 Me too!!! The military hospital made me wait until 4cm both other times... I sure hope the civilians are more sympathetic then that! LOL. Course then again, since I know the drill, I am a little more bossy this time!:haha:


----------



## Bats11

Vaurissa said:


> Hi Katealim:wave: Yeah the odds are in your favor that it's another girl, but you never know:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Vaurissa im nervous, i cant imagine how anxious im going to be when i know its labour time.
> I really really hope i have a successful epidural labour, i really dont want to feel the pain this time.
> 
> Me too!!! The military hospital made me wait until 4cm both other times... I sure hope the civilians are more sympathetic then that! LOL. Course then again, since I know the drill, I am a little more bossy this time!:haha:Click to expand...

Yes this is how ive got to be this time, ive got to be firm not a softy.


----------



## Bats11

Its awfully quiet in here, hope your all well!

Here in Aust its our Easter school holidays, so ive been doing fun things with my girls, we went ice skating, they loved it, yesterday they went to art school for 2hrs making & decorating clay masks! I really enjoy my girls home! But by the time 2wks are up i kind of want them back at school just so i can catch up on house cleaning:iron::hangwashing::laundry: instead of always out & about!


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> Its awfully quiet in here, hope your all well!
> 
> Here in Aust its our Easter school holidays, so ive been doing fun things with my girls, we went ice skating, they loved it, yesterday they went to art school for 2hrs making & decorating clay masks! I really enjoy my girls home! But by the time 2wks are up i kind of want them back at school just so i can catch up on house cleaning:iron::hangwashing::laundry: instead of always out & about!

Been very busy at home here as our girls are off for Easter break too. They go back on Monday and although it's great having the here I too really need to catch up on housework so looking forward to them going back. Plus I think they are starting to miss their friends at school.


----------



## Bats11

Hey katealim, my girls go back to school next monday.

Had my sister her partner & their 18mth old son over for the weekend, omg i adore my nephew but my head was spinning, he is so full on! And to top it off my sister just lets him do what he wants grrr, i honestly could not wait for them to go home.

So what are your girls interests?


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> Hey katealim, my girls go back to school next monday.
> 
> Had my sister her partner & their 18mth old son over for the weekend, omg i adore my nephew but my head was spinning, he is so full on! And to top it off my sister just lets him do what he wants grrr, i honestly could not wait for them to go home.
> 
> So what are your girls interests?

My oldest does just about everything. She's in boyscouts, (total tomboy), likes water skiing, swimming, reading, plays baseball, snowboarding. She's really the boy I never had! My youngest is just a sweetheart. Loves everyone and thinks everyone loves her too, (she's kinda right there). She's super into crafts and reading and anything Dora or princess!

I know how you feel about your nephew. I have a 3 yr. old neice whom I adore but she also gets away with anything and is so hard on the head, (whines when she doesn't get her way and thinks it's cute to just be plain rude to her mother).


----------



## Bats11

My girls are both real girly, my elderst does ballet & gymnastics & my youngest does singing & art.

But they also have the adventurous side, they love the outdoors & love going for rides with dad on his harley!

Yeah i dont like how mothers let their children run a muck in your house, my nephew was even walking & sitting on my coffee table & she didnt even say anything grrr he wont be doing that next time, i really have to say something, im a bit of a softy need to grow a back bone & speak up.


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> My girls are both real girly, my elderst does ballet & gymnastics & my youngest does singing & art.
> 
> But they also have the adventurous side, they love the outdoors & love going for rides with dad on his harley!
> 
> Yeah i dont like how mothers let their children run a muck in your house, my nephew was even walking & sitting on my coffee table & she didnt even say anything grrr he wont be doing that next time, i really have to say something, im a bit of a softy need to grow a back bone & speak up.

My girls both love daddy's bikes too! Alas I am a garage widow...my husband builds custom Harley choppers. My oldest also loves singing. She preforms with a professional theatre group doing musicals...long rehershal hrs. but she loves it! Only problem is it's primarily an adult theatre group so hrs. of rehershal just before a show are horrid. Usually has rehershal 3-4 days a week 7-10 pm. school night or not! :growlmad:


----------



## Bats11

So your husband is into Harley's to, my dh has a gorgeous black rocker! the only thing I dont like about them is the passenger seat, its sooooo uncomfortable.

How have you been feeling, is this pregnancy any different to when you were pregnant with your girls? Mine has been exactly the same the only difference was my early food cravings and I didnt get nausea till I was 6wks pregnant.


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> So your husband is into Harley's to, my dh has a gorgeous black rocker! the only thing I dont like about them is the passenger seat, its sooooo uncomfortable.
> 
> How have you been feeling, is this pregnancy any different to when you were pregnant with your girls? Mine has been exactly the same the only difference was my early food cravings and I didnt get nausea till I was 6wks pregnant.

Actually this one is sooo different then my last 2. I haven't had sickness at all and with both my others I was on medication for severe sickness. Feeling just great, (no real symptoms at all!). Just had my scan today and put at 12weeks 6 days. Still not sure if this one is another girl as I suck at interpreting scan pics but we'll find out soon enough.

At least you get a passengers seat:haha:
My DH only builds stretched and raked Harleys with no room for more than 1!


----------



## Bats11

Yeah i guess atleast i get a seat, but i am going to have him change it if he can.

My sister had her 3rd girl 7mths ago & her pregnancy was very different also even the shape, no ms, great skin she was so sure it was a boy!

I find ramzis placenta theory highly accurate if your placenta is positioned on the left its a girl if on the right its a boy, its more accurate if you have a scan before 8wks, but i still find even at 12wk scan its highly accurate, so if you can find out then you'll have a pretty good indication. All three of mine were on the left! First two were posterior left & this one is anterior left!


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> Yeah i guess atleast i get a seat, but i am going to have him change it if he can.
> 
> My sister had her 3rd girl 7mths ago & her pregnancy was very different also even the shape, no ms, great skin she was so sure it was a boy!
> 
> I find ramzis placenta theory highly accurate if your placenta is positioned on the left its a girl if on the right its a boy, its more accurate if you have a scan before 8wks, but i still find even at 12wk scan its highly accurate, so if you can find out then you'll have a pretty good indication. All three of mine were on the left! First two were posterior left & this one is anterior left!

I have no idea by looking at my scan pics where the placenta is and the tech. didn't say. The notes I got on the scan just say placenta=predominately posterior???


----------



## Bats11

Thats a hard one then, my doctors notes actually said which side placenta was on, so when I read it said anterior left, it just confirmed what I thought I was having anyway.

I went to a baby warehouse today, my gosh all the things that are out there these days are just so awsome, like the wraps, I used to hate manually having to wrap my girls and when I saw those 'wombies' & other easy wraps, wow how cool!! just makes our lives a little easier dont you think?


----------



## katealim

Def. love the new wraps and slings too. Can't wait to get those for this little one...took someone long enough to find out this would be easier for us mums. 

Oh...note on yesterdays scan: everyone is guessing it's another girl based on both skull and nub theory so we shall see.


----------



## Bats11

Well if your having another girl then you can officially say 'im pregnant with my 3rd girl' like myself & the others on here!

I dont know about you but i was happy either way & so was hubby, we get given what we are meant to have & i guess wanting a specific gender has never bothered me, a healthy child is all ive ever wanted, because ive worked with sick & very disabled children & it really opens your eyes to whats truly important in life.


----------



## katealim

Bats11 said:


> Well if your having another girl then you can officially say 'im pregnant with my 3rd girl' like myself & the others on here!
> 
> I dont know about you but i was happy either way & so was hubby, we get given what we are meant to have & i guess wanting a specific gender has never bothered me, a healthy child is all ive ever wanted, because ive worked with sick & very disabled children & it really opens your eyes to whats truly important in life.

Yes it truly does, (my youngest has cerebral palsy).


----------



## Bats11

Im sorry to hear that Kayealim x

Im at the antenatal clinic waiting for my specialist appt, im here with my girls, after this we're going to head to the shops for a bit. 

Whats the weather like in Canada & what time is it? Here in Australia its been raining all day & its 1:50pm.


----------



## katealim

Actually it's been pretty rainy here as well lately. Pretty early here 7:40 am. Just getting the girls ready for school.


----------



## Bats11

My girls go back to school next Tuesday, it went so fast!

My specialist appt went really well yesterday, baby is lying transverse, her heart beat was 130bpm and Im measuring 31weeks, I also had low blood pressure this was the first time for me, so doc just said if I start feeling light headed to see my regular Doctor & have my blood pressure checked again.

How are you feeling?

When is your next check up?


----------



## Bats11

Katealim I saw your nub picture, if you look at your scan down towards your babies legs there are two white lines which is the nub & it does look parallel to the spine which would indicate a girl, however your scan does look a little stretched so that may alter the angle, but Ive got to say I think its a girl going by that picture, I guess you'll know soon enough anyways.


----------



## Bats11

Hey ladies its awfully quiet in here, hope your all doing well.

My girls go back to school tomorrow, gosh it went so quick, today my girls got invited to spend the whole day at church doing craft & activities, so im sure they'll have fun.


----------

